# Starting to find other mushrooms



## Fungus Amungus (Apr 2, 2018)

Finally I am starting to find fresh mushrooms but no morels yet. Everywhere I have read they say close to creeks, flat bottoms, near Ash, Poplar and Elm close to privet or burned pines. I found a few of those places but maybe I am too early? I am in North GA, I guess you guys that are further south than me are having some luck?


----------



## MT_MT (Mar 11, 2018)

I started foraging morels for the first time a few days ago and found some around Gwinnett County. I found all my morels only slightly off of trails, but interestingly I wasn't able to find any deep in the woods, where I tried searching primarily around dead trees.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks for your reply. We also searched deep in the woods and found nothing. I have done some research and most people say they can not be found there but at least it was a good hike. 
Now its time to get serious, we had a little shower last night and this morning so hopefully the little treasures will reveal themselves.


----------



## new2shroom (Apr 27, 2016)

I’m in north Alabama found one new small one yesterday and were getting good rain were gonna do I nice long search today.


----------



## LeSuze (Apr 8, 2018)

MT_MT said:


> I started foraging morels for the first time a few days ago and found some around Gwinnett County. I found all my morels only slightly off of trails, but interestingly I wasn't able to find any deep in the woods, where I tried searching primarily around dead trees.


New to this, so it may not be kosher to ask, but any clues about parts of Gwinnett or Oconee or Walton Counties that might be good starting spots? Thx for any info!


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Apr 2, 2018)

LeSuze said:


> New to this, so it may not be kosher to ask, but any clues about parts of Gwinnett or Oconee or Walton Counties that might be good starting spots? Thx for any info!


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Apr 2, 2018)

Most people will not give you any clues just so you know. However, we have been told there were some found at Tribble Mill Park near the creek and Clarke Recreation Park near UGA. We have not find any morels...yet. We are still searching. Just do your research and if the conditions are right you will eventually find some. That's what we are hoping anyway.
Good Luck


----------



## LeSuze (Apr 8, 2018)

Fungus Amungus said:


> Most people will not give you any clues just so you know. However, we have been told there were some found at Tribble Mill Park near the creek and Clarke Recreation Park near UGA. We have not find any morels...yet. We are still searching. Just do your research and if the conditions are right you will eventually find some. That's we are hoping anyway.
> Good Luck


Thanks so much. We actually found some this afternoon, after my query – it was only four, but still, we were excited. 
We were in Walton County about 10 yards from a small creek.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Apr 2, 2018)

LeSuze said:


> Thanks so much. We actually found some this afternoon, after my query – it was only four, but still, we were excited.
> We were in Walton County about 10 yards from a small creek.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Apr 2, 2018)

Congratulations!!
We found our first morels in Hall County today. Super excited!!


----------



## IzzyH (Apr 17, 2018)

Beautiful! Going out today in Cherokee/Forsyth


----------



## IzzyH (Apr 17, 2018)

Looked for a couple of hours in what I thought would be the perfect spots. Nothing. Did I miss them. I have been tracking the weather/temperature. It has not sustained 65 degrees for more than 24 hrs.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Apr 2, 2018)

We looked for a month before actually found any. All of the conditions seemed to be correct but if they have never been there before they will not be there. That's part of the adventure.
So when you do find that first one that's your spot and keep it a secret.


----------

